# Which aluminum arrows for 48 lb recurve?



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

See if you can find some 2213's to try....otherwise I would go with a 2314.
Both are quite a bit lighter than the two shafts you mentioned. I have manged to get away with 2213's up to about 58# when I used to do that.
Four fletch with 75-105 and 4" feathers, should work well.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Are you actually drawing 30"? That is obviously critical.

I shot recurves ranging from 48# to 52#, with a 125g head and a draw of slightly over 29". I generally shot ether 2115, 2114, or 2018.

An inch longer will definitely make a difference.

If I remember correctly, a 2018 and a 2114 were spined very close, but the 2018 has a smaller diameter and is heavier. So it can depend on what weight you are trying to get to.

The 21 series (2114, 2115) is slightly larger in diameter than the 20 series (21 bigger number than 20) but the wall thickness of the 2018 is larger (18 bigger than 14 or 15) so it is stiffer but also heavier.

You may already know all this.


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info. My draw length is actually 29" but I shoot a 30" arrow.


----------



## rightminded (Jul 13, 2006)

I second the 2018s. You might also try 2020s. Hunting arrows for sure. If those do not work, go to the 2117s.


----------

